# breed



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what kind of shepherd this is ? He has the distinct features in the coat but doesn't look like the ones I've seen


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is black and tan. How old? If he is young he will probably end up as a normal saddle patterned dog.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He looks pure breed to me? Could you post a better picture?


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes one second


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Message


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

And I'm not sure how old he is . He lived next door to my relative house . The owner wasn't taken care of him that well so he told me I can take him so I did . Why isn't his fur like the ones in pictures or the ones I've seen .


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Image


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It looks like he just has a short, tight, coat. Looks like there was damage to his ears. He could have a thin coat due to many things also ... allergies, fleas, poor diet.


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

His ears are clipped and one is damaged causing it to hang . Can you tell me how tall will he be ? And is there any type of vitamins should give him ?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

TGerman said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of shepherd this is ? He has the distinct features in the coat but doesn't look like the ones I've seen


Part of me thinks he is mixed with something else. The colors are Gsd but the head seems a little off for a GSD.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

TGerman said:


> Image


Perhaps maybe he is just a smaller compact male gsd. He looks purebred in one pic. But not the other. Hmm whether he is or isn't he is very pretty and you could most likely get away with telling people he's purebred anyway. And as for his ears, I'd ask a vet what you can try to give him to help out!


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm thinking he's mixed with something too. But thanks for helping me answer the questions . I will take him to the vet for more information


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

TGerman said:


> I'm thinking he's mixed with something too. But thanks for helping me answer the questions . I will take him to the vet for more information


No problem! He's beautiful anyway.


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, he's a pretty one . His teeth are solid white too. he's smart too . I'm teaching him to sit and stay right now . He's doing pretty good with it


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice looking guy! Not sure because coat and stuff can be influenced by diet and life. Happy you got him instead of where he was. He looks young still so he'll fill out and grow with you then you'll be certain. Has he chewed anything yet, easier to tell with their energy lol. Seriously though he's a handsome boy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

looks PB to me. Congrats on the pup.


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes he does a lot of chewing and drinking a lot of water lol . It's like every 10 minutes he's drinking water .


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Just updating a picture of him . Vet says he's full breed if not he's pretty close


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

He is a nice looking boy! So glad he is in a home where he will be loved and cared for the rest of his life. You will get so many rewards from him just for saving him, and you will have your best friend with you for a long time! Enjoy!


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks, man. He's a learning boy too. I've taught him to sit and lay down so far. He's a little stubborn sometimes but he does it. Maybe it's because other dogs are around him and he's trying to play. My mom has 2 other little dogs. But he's a good one


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey , German Shepherd forum . I been doing more research on my German shepherd or mixed shepherd. You think he could be a Belgian Malinois or mixed with one ? The more working dog? He seems more on the Belgian Malinois side so I've read . What are y'all thoughts?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't see Malinois at all.


----------



## TGerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Possibly mixed ?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

He looks purebred.


----------

